# Blood Splat Sound Effect



## ecko_toxic

Hi.
I have looked everywhere and cant seem to find any.
Im looking for a type of blood splat sound. 
if anyone has one or knows where i can find it..
thanks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I have a 'cave sounds' of dripping, but not sure if that's what you're looking for.......


----------



## Hauntiholik

This is a great blood splatter sound

http://www.curvelink.com/files/csmaps/sounds/knife_hit4.wav

there are other sounds too. I searched using blood splat
http://www.findsounds.com


----------



## Rich B

ecko_toxic said:


> Hi.
> I have looked everywhere and cant seem to find any.
> Im looking for a type of blood splat sound.
> if anyone has one or knows where i can find it..
> thanks.



Check your PM's, I need your e-mail to send you a couple files...


----------



## Rich B

Did any of the ones I sent you work for what you had in mind?


----------



## soundman

Hello! I need a blood splat sound too. I searched all over the web but didn't find any good ones. I ended up here reading this post and I was wondering if you could help me out too. I needed for a project I'm working on and it's kinda urgent and I'm all freaked out not able to find anything good.
Thanks in advance,
soundman


----------

